# Fathers day



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Happy fathers day to all.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks Bigd, Happy Fathers day to you also. Have a good and SAFE weekend.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Its Father's Day Today? Thought it was on Sunday! Oh well, Happy Father's Day,

I think you guys are just trying to get a jump on things?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

No it's Sunday, Bigd is going away for the weekend. I'm sure that he will be nowhere near a computer.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

youngdon said:


> No it's Sunday, Bigd is going away for the weekend. I'm sure that he will be nowhere near a computer.


 Ya Right on, every day is a weekend here, so don't pay any attention to what day it is!!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

Happy dads day to you too *BIGD---*and all the other dads too!!


----------



## battman1 (May 21, 2010)

Same to you all.Have a good one.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

I'm jealous of all you guys' and your plans! I'm all alone for the better part of a month. Wife and daughter are back "home" in Missouri visiting family while I slave away on this end. No matter, enjoying the quiet and getting some good stuff done. Any of you guys have big plans? I think most of us already know about BigD from his post in the Ghillie Suit forum.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

No real plans here either, phone call to my dad, phone calls from my daughters, my wife always makes a deal out of it for me. Jump in the car and head down ebbs.


----------



## battman1 (May 21, 2010)

If it doesn't rain I'm going to go run some lines with my dad and try and catch sme catfish.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Guys good luck with your fishing, calling dads ( if they are still here, if not in your prayers ), and hearing from your kids.

I am going walleye fishing in the morning and for a cook out at the parents in the afternoon. Everyone is invited !

Have a great day 
!


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

youngdon said:


> No real plans here either, phone call to my dad, phone calls from my daughters, my wife always makes a deal out of it for me. Jump in the car and head down ebbs.


Really would love too. Have half day of work tomorrow doing fundraiser stuff with the teens. Then busy with church stuff most of the day Sunday. So while I'm all by myself I'm plenty busy. Might try and check out a new place I got permission to call on tomorrow night. Depends on the landowner's availability. Pretty psyched about it though.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

On a call said:


> Guys good luck with your fishing, calling dads ( if they are still here, if not in your prayers ), and hearing from your kids.
> 
> I am going walleye fishing in the morning and for a cook out at the parents in the afternoon. Everyone is invited !
> 
> ...


If you really wanted us to come you would have supplied airfare and directions!!


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Ditto youngdon's thoughts. Very sadistic, OAC.


----------



## RoughNeck (Mar 16, 2010)

Well happy fathers day to all the dads out there, hope you all get a new rifle


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Started our fundraiser this morning at 7am and finished up at 2pm. Been trying to get ahold of my landowner buddy since then but no dice. Don't want to be "that guy" obnoxious and leaving messages ever ten minutes. Taking the time to go through my gear, do laundry and clean the house. Oh, and that Sniper's special was on History Channel earlier. That was pretty interesting too.


----------



## Patrick (Jun 28, 2010)

By the time a man realizes that maybe his father was right, he usually has a son who thinks he's wrong.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

hahaha, and a wife who knows he is.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

I hope all of you fathers had a wonderful Fathers day I did my family and I Camped out at the Local State park for a Week We had a Ball!!


----------

